# PX4 Finish



## Smoke Intheair (Apr 23, 2008)

I just bought my first Beretta: a PX4 Storm in .40. I really like the way this gun looks and feels. One small problem: when a got home from the gun shop I noticed that there were a couple of spots on the slide that looked like pits on the metal under the finish or maybe spots where the finish didn't stick. These aren't extremely noticable (I didn't see them in the shop) but I'm anal. Is this normal on these pistols? Do most gun shops take returns if they haven't not been fired? I'd like to swap it out for another.


----------



## jaredrussyl (Jun 15, 2008)

I was inspecting mine and im seeing some wierd spots as well.... Now I wish I never looked.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mine has a couple of "dots" on it - like something stuck to it while being finished. I don't think you'll find a perfect 1


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> I don't think you'll find a perfect 1


Mine has no spots ;-)


----------



## Atomsk (Aug 2, 2008)

When i had mine there was quite a large chip in the finish i didn't know if the finish on mine was just a lemon. It's strange that so many of these guns have finish problems.


----------



## dblcorona (Nov 27, 2007)

Just bought the PX4 and then saw this post. No dots or anything on mine. Maybe they had a bad run.


----------



## bh1974 (Aug 14, 2008)

I'd say quality control had a bad day, I have ocd about things like that. I own a few high quality handguns H&K,SIG and a px storm with no problems with the finish. when you drop some big $$ on a high quality handgun it needs to live up to it's reputation and if your as anal as i am about things like that i'd take it back! the dealer will try to tell you it does'nt effect the performance but don't take (no) for an answer. Good Luck!!


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Brought my PX4SC home last weekend. No spots and finish seems flawless.


----------



## Mamps (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow I am glad I glanced at this thread. Seems like this should not be acceptable from a manufacture like Beretta. I was actually looking at buying one.


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

I have 4 PX4s and the finish is perfect on all of them. I sent my full size 9mm to Robar for their NP3 electroless nickel finish and I would highly recommend this finish to those who's finish is less than perfect. Robar takes awhile but you get back a beautiful and durable finish.


----------

